# o2induction.com's intake manifolds?



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

repost from sr20forum.com

anyone use them? they're dyno numbers for the highport manifold look solid
i'm gonna be in the market for one in a few months...my options are either use the stock manifold, have the stock manifold extrude honed ($500 for a 2 piece 4cyl manifold) or get this custom deal for $750. to be honest, the moneys not that big of a deal, i'll just save. i NEED to know if its at least going to outperform the honed stock manifold though.

the product LOOKS solid, the welds look nice and solid, just not super neat :/ 

for $750, they should make those things VERY pretty


Mike Kojima was supposedly installing one on his turbo-classic, but i never found any follow-up threads about it...any ideas?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=9482&highlight=o2induction


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

talk about loosing low end... but gaining top end.. I dont know though.. theres no velocity stacks.. its just 4 pipes welded to the collector.. and then welded to the stock flange.. i dont know exactly the gains/losses.. but i know nissan has its long rolled up manifold for a reason.. Low end torque.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> but i know nissan has its long rolled up manifold for a reason.. Low end torque.



yep, and thats why honda has low ass torque (well, one reason)...cause their manifolds are pretty damn staright...i heard the longer the runner, the more torgue (generally), but it doesnt add as much power as a short runner would


someone correct me if im wrong?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Chuck said:


> talk about loosing low end... but gaining top end.. I dont know though.. theres no velocity stacks.. its just 4 pipes welded to the collector.. and then welded to the stock flange.. i dont know exactly the gains/losses.. but i know nissan has its long rolled up manifold for a reason.. Low end torque.


see i dont see how they'd lose too much low end
http://o2induction.com/o2induction/DYNOPAGE.htm
before the manifold









after the manifold









there was still a decent torque gain, grant this was a low port motor, which it seems by popular opinion makes more low end power/torque than the highport manifolds.

my sr20 is a lowport


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yep, and thats why honda has low ass torque (well, one reason)...cause their manifolds are pretty damn staright...i heard the longer the runner, the more torgue (generally), but it doesnt add as much power as a short runner would
> 
> 
> someone correct me if im wrong?


the longer the runner generally more power down low in the rpm depending on caming. the shorter the runner the more power up high... generally.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> talk about loosing low end... but gaining top end.. I dont know though.. theres no velocity stacks.. its just 4 pipes welded to the collector.. and then welded to the stock flange.. i dont know exactly the gains/losses.. but i know nissan has its long rolled up manifold for a reason.. Low end torque.


Both-stage's-of-the-O2manifolds_have_velocity_stacks.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wes said:


> Both-stage's-of-the-O2manifolds_have_velocity_stacks.


space bar broken? . . . . . . . . (space)


----------

